# Remember the old Boarding Houses..



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

like the one they had in "The Day the Earth Stood Still" with Michael Rennie?  If you do, that is what I would love to have, everyone have their own room/space, but gather for "family-style dinners".  I know people would have to deal with people, but if you don't have a way to buy your own home, it could be a comforting thing with the right group.  Too many young ones here who expect you to be their mommy.  

What are your thoughts.  I'd like to hear from folks that would like this idea, and especially things that could make it work If you don't need it, or you just don't like the idea, I'd rather not see you tear down my idea. 

Denise


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 3, 2014)

I think it's a good idea.  I see that here with international college students who get room and board.  Sometimes older people just do not want to leave on their own because it gets lonely and they do not like having too cook for themselves everyday.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> I think it's a good idea.  I see that here with international college students who get room and board.  Sometimes older people just do not want to leave on their own because it gets lonely and they do not like having too cook for themselves everyday.



I think mostly, it is getting used to being with others, putting up with their different ways, also getting a good group, that you can hang onto for awhile.  I think if having things around the yard like a little bbq area, people could enjoy, flowers.  Things we might not have on our own, but if we could let down our walls, and learn to get along  I mean, nothing is perfect, but it would sure help some with their lonliness, as well as cheaper rent  Have to allow pets too, I just don't feel a home is a home without pets.  I know there would have to be limits, and rules.  It just seems like a better way than living in some 4 x 4 room/house, whatever, all alone, waiting for the phone to ring


----------



## Ina (Jun 3, 2014)

Denise, The closest I've come to your idea is when I had my parents, (They had to have separate rooms since they were divorced.), My youngest son and his wife with their child, and two adopted grandchildren. Our home was a haven for 9 to 12 people at any given time. It was difficult at times, but we were all pretty happy, and half the fun was working out how to keep everyone looking forward. :hide:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

I mean, I am just dreaming you know, I couldn't buy a house.  I wonder if a handful of folks could all rent together though, that way no one is boss so to speak.  We just work together


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

Ina said:


> Denise, The closest I've come to your idea is when I had my parents, (They had to have separate rooms since they were divorced.), My youngest son and his wife with their child, and two adopted grandchildren. Our home was a haven for 9 to 12 people at any given time. It was difficult at times, but we were all pretty happy, and half the fun was working out how to keep everyone looking forward. :hide:



But you coped, you got along as best you could.  There would also be more chance of choosing roomies this way.  Although, one of the guys here, I cannot stand, I have learned to cope with.  It's been really healthy for me too, to learn that.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 3, 2014)

They have that kind of thing, here in Huntsville, and I have also seen it in other places. I actually think it is a great idea !  I would not want to have to cook for that many people, but I can see it being a share-house (similar to where you are at now) and everyone looks after them self. 
There are some fixer-upper tri-plexes and 4-plexes here, and if I had enough money to invest in one, I think that would work out well, too. They are the large, older Victorian style homes, that have been remodeled into apartments. A person could live in the bottom part, and then find selective people to rent the other two, and share yard and garden spaces together. Laundry facilities would likely be in the main apartment, but those could easily be shared as well.
I think it would work really well, and would more than make the house payment. Not sure how the insurance part would work, that might be expensive if you had to insure the house for everyone.


----------



## Ina (Jun 3, 2014)

HFL, If the insurance,and taxes where included into the mortgage, then they could be part of the monthly note. That is what we did.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 3, 2014)

Some apartments have caretaker type of people that live there rent-free just for managing the property, and collecting the rents, showing apartments, and being there for when they needed a repairman to fix something. If you found a position like that, you would not have the responsibility of the mortgage or insurance, just taking care of the tenants, and finding another renter if one moved out.
Trailer parks often have a person that does this kind of thing for the owner, too; so there are some good possibilities out there, even if you can't buy a house yourself.
Did you check out that innkeepers.com website that I sent you before ??  They specialize in all kinds of caretaker positions, and you have plenty of time to look before the SS kicks in for you this winter.
If you don't have the link, I will look for it and post it again on here.    Found it, so here is the link:

http://www.workingcouples.com/jobs-by-category/innkeepersmotelhoteljobs


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm already doing a semi boarding house. We have no living room any more...it is now a bedroom. A big one. I rent that one for a smidge more since it IS big. The garage is a room. The patio was enclosed and it is a room, albeit a small one. I made that into my library. Common rooms are the dining room that has no dining room table..just two chairs and a coffee table. Two bar stools that snug up against the counter and of course the kitchen. We have a spare fridge in the laundry room and the roomies share that one. They also have the front yard if they want to garden..but they don't. I put a door up in the hallway that separates hubby's and my rooms. I have the master bedroom and master bath. Hubby has the room across the hall from me. He uses my master bathroom. When we don't want to be bugged...we close the hallway door. We also knocked a hole in my bedroom wall that enters the back yard...which is hubbys and mine...and off limits to the roomies. Nobody here socializes...they hang out in their own rooms. Which is fine.

I rent out the big room for 550...garage room for 450...used to rent the library room before it was a library, for 200. Now hubby and I just pay for that room and no renter. I have two roomies. One will be leaving in August...i will find a new roomie, retired or semi retired, lower the rent to 450 in exchange for them upkeeping the front yard, vac'ing, washing heavy pots and pans I have a hard time lifting. Thats the plan, anyway.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

my back yard that is outside the door in my bedroom wall I installed:







Shared dining room that has been turned into a sort  of den for everyone.






HALF of what used to be the living room and is now a huge bedroom:






Small bedroom that is now a library:


----------



## Ina (Jun 3, 2014)

Kaya, very nice.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Ina. It is a small house..but cozy.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh I love it Kaya, just lovely, and so inviting, comfy, truly love your taste!! Denise


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks hon. 

Hubby and my private area is kind of unique too. My room is very ecclectic....very bohemian. Hubbys is native american of course.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

I love eclectic, I didn't realize that's what I've always been until the word go popular, I used to just think late American Garage-sale, LOL!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 3, 2014)

I remember boarding houses while growing up in my hometown. They were very common in the 40s and 50s (and long before that, but I wasn't around back then). There's would be a small sign either in a front window or in front of the house "Room and Board" or "Rooms for Rent". They sort of faded out, at least outwardly, over time, and I'm kind of thinking that when there were an abundance of them, it was at a time when widow ladies didn't have any (or very little) income and opened up their homes to boarders so that they could keep their homes and support their children. There were a lot of mines up there, and when men were killed or disabled in mining accidents, the family income stopped. Occasionally, the mining companies would pay a settlement to the widows when there were "special circumstances", but that happened only rarely.

As time went on and more women had enough SS benefits on their husbands' records or had worked themselves and had pensions/their own SS benefits, so taking in boarders was no longer a necessity.

Seems to me that there would certainly be a market for boarding houses, especially as the population ages. Me? I'd rather have a room and meals in a boarding house than be totally alone and without anybody at all for company. Kids grow up and leave home, one parent dies, the family home becomes too much for the other parent to keep up and hiring help too costly, kids ask the age-old question"What are we going to do about Mom/Dad?" because they live too far away to help. A good solution for all. Mom or Dad isn't alone, kids carry on with their lives knowing that if the parent gets sick, there's at least someone to let them know. 

Maybe it's an idea whose time has come again. A good alternative to living alone, being uprooted and moved to be closer to their children (and leaving behind their friends and a place that's been home) or being parked in an assisted living facility. 

Kaya, I like your set up a lot. And I love, love, love your back yard! How pleasant and serene.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh, your hubby would probably love my latest, hidden object game Kaya!  It's called Myths of the World: Spirit Wolf!  I love the scenery/graphics in my games, these are on DVD's not the online ones, plus I actually got two free through Bigfish games just for complaining:lofl:They are really good though, one game pooped out on me so they gave me another free, my choice of even collectors edition.  Then I got another coupon for a free game, and that was because I could not get BigFish Game Manager to reinstall.  Anyway, I really like them.  I'll see if I can copy a piece of scenery.  Here's one scene, and this is from the games "walkthrough" which is for us if we get stuck and can't figure something out.  But the yellow squares you wouldn't see in the game, and this doesn't do the full-screen justice, the peeps that make these games are really artists!!


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

Wish I had the funds to buy a large victorian or even a ranch house that had many rooms. I would have a boarding house. Everyone cook their own, though. Or, one "roomie" with reduced rent in exchange for cooking 3 meals a day. Good breakfast, light lunch, good dinner. For snacks, everyone is on their own. Large yard with lots of chairs and some rockers on the porch. Oh yes. I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm with you, Kaya. So would I. For a while when DH and I first moved back to our hometown, we rented rooms to skiers. We provided breakfast only, but from time to time, we'd have repeat guests that we'd gotten to know and would fix a nice dinner for all of us. We really liked doing it, but then I went back to work and so did DH, and we no longer had the time. It was fun while it lasted, though.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

hey ladies, that's me for sure, what Kaya said!  It would be good to have one cook, but it would depend on the room we had.  I wouldn't want too many boarders, but oh yeah, the Victorian house, with a yard and trees, for hot, Summer nights!  Seems so many of us are dirt poor, but if we joined forces, we could have something nice  Dream on everyone, you just never know what may come!!  Hugs all, Denise


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

Denise..maybe you should put all your many energies in to finding a large house for rent...with at least 4 bedrooms...and secure one with the owners permission to turn it in to a boarding house or room rental situation for older retired folks. Then once you secure the home...put an ad in CL a wanted ad for potential roomies/boarders. Make the rules and policies you want for those to sign as a month to month contract, get 3 of them set up, then rent out those rooms.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Wish I had the funds to buy a large victorian or even a ranch house that had many rooms. I would have a boarding house. Everyone cook their own, though. Or, one "roomie" with reduced rent in exchange for cooking 3 meals a day. Good breakfast, light lunch, good dinner. For snacks, everyone is on their own. Large yard with lots of chairs and some rockers on the porch. Oh yes. I would do it in a heartbeat.


  Oh oh, and one of these Kaya!! LOL!! I found this down where I used to live when I was a kid:


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

Hubby and I discussed it, and if the landlord ever does tell us we have to go because his family is ragging him about it, we will just stay here in this town and rent another house. We will clear it with the landlord that we plan on renting rooms but WE will be responsible for rent, maintenance, etc. We would want a long term lease too, but we would rent out the rooms on a month to month because we gotta live with them before we want them to have a 3/6 month lease to see if we all get along. If so..then a longer rental contract would be fine.

It helps that we are retired property managers. We know what to do.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

I'd be afraid of that swing, Denise. If it broke, or I fell out..I would break bones. No can do. And most retired folks I know would be afraid of it too. Rockers on a porch overlooking the yard will suffice.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

I wasn't serious Kaya, I was just going off on a rabbit-trail like I do on these threads


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 3, 2014)

It could be someone who also lived there and cooked in lieu of paying rent. With three or four boarders each making their own meals, you'd need a heckuva big fridge or maybe two. And imagine the crowd in the kitchen or having to wait your turn to cook your own separate dinner.

 I had to re-learn to cook when I got married...because our family was so big that when I was learning, five pounds of potatoes were cooked for dinner, two dozen eggs and two pounds of bacon or sausage and a loaf of bread for toast for breakfast. (Lordy! How on earth did my parents afford to feed us???) I'm still better at cooking a lot of food than a little.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 3, 2014)

Um...we're sounding more and more like The Golden Girls, girls


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I remember boarding houses while growing up in my hometown. They were very common in the 40s and 50s (and long before that, but I wasn't around back then). There's would be a small sign either in a front window or in front of the house "Room and Board" or "Rooms for Rent". They sort of faded out, at least outwardly, over time, and I'm kind of thinking that when there were an abundance of them, it was at a time when widow ladies didn't have any (or very little) income and opened up their homes to boarders so that they could keep their homes and support their children. There were a lot of mines up there, and when men were killed or disabled in mining accidents, the family income stopped. Occasionally, the mining companies would pay a settlement to the widows when there were "special circumstances", but that happened only rarely.
> 
> As time went on and more women had enough SS benefits on their husbands' records or had worked themselves and had pensions/their own SS benefits, so taking in boarders was no longer a necessity.
> 
> ...



I think there are lots of us that this could work for Georgia  I'm glad to know others would enjoy something like this.  It isn't good to be alone, well, I can only speak for myself, but I see others feel the same.  I can afford to live alone, but do I want to, I don't think so.  I've grown accustomed to having noise around, people in and out of the kitchen, but the biggest benefit is you learn to get along and help each other out.  It's great, even though I would prefer to live with folks my age.

Somehow people moved house closer together, and in abundance but people grew further apart, never know their neighbors.  Some prefer it that way, but I have learned I don't think I will choose that if I have a choice Denise


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

I have 2 roomies. At one time, I had 4 besides hubby and myself (2 couples). We just told them we used the kitchen from 4pm to 5pm. The other couples worked out they would use it from 5 to 6pm, 6 to 7pm. And they shared the hallway bathroom.  We all washed dishes as we cooked our meals, cleaned up after ourselves and left the kitchen ready for the next couple. We do the same now. But one roomie eats out at fast food (he is young), the other is manager of McD's and rarely cooks. 

When we had the couples, sometimes we would all chip in and cook for all of us.

And..we have two refridgerators.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 3, 2014)

Denise, if you could find a way to get a big enough house, I bet there would be people beating down the door and offering bribes to share it!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

I think the kitchen schedule is great Kaya, it should be that way here as well, the only problem could arise if someone's work-schedule didn't jive.  But everything is workable I feel  Also, we had a bbq here with all attending except 1, and it was fun, and so good for me to mingle.  

There would always be difficulties, maybe a real, sour roomie or something, just not a good fit, you never know.  There's a guy here I could not stand, I wanted to kill him.  But now we do fine, I give him crap, and he dishes it right back, LOL!  But I see the good things about him, like he is the cleanest of everyone in the kitchen, and he helps me keep it nice where the others don't give a dang.  I don't know, the more we talk here, the more I realize finding some folks to go in together on a place would not be bad at all.  I mean a rental maybe, or, who knows.  We'd just have to all be smart and cover our bases etc.  I'd like knowing there are others here.  And the older I get, the better I like the idea


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Denise, if you could find a way to get a big enough house, I bet there would be people beating down the door and offering bribes to share it!



I think you are right Georgia.  I'll bet there are lots of folks near me that would go for a "boarding" house type deal.  I know there would be a lot more nay-sayers I'll bet.  But that's ok, I don't need everyone to want to do it, just 4 or 5, or however many bedrooms and bathrooms, LOL!!


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

You need to check on laws pertaining to boarding houses. Each state is different.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

Right, there is a lot that would go into it.  Some neighborhoods won't allow it, I know those exist here.  I really want to move to our Oregon Coast after I am getting my SS.  But I am also in line to get a job through a program called "supported employment" because I am low-income, and have our Oregon health plan insurance.  My income could be pretty good if I am working, if I am not, I will have to rely on very, little SS, but I've researched and found I can survive on it if I had to.  Sharing rent with others could benefit several people like me, but you are right, all the red-tape for sure, and, meeting the right people to room with


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

Actually, I will probably win the lottery, or maybe meet Mr. Wonderful, and sail off into the sunset, LOL!  There I go dreaming again


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 3, 2014)

My friend/exboss owned a house that was an old boarding house back in the early 1900s. She has recently lost everything-her business,her kids,her home. I noticed the other day that the bank took over her house and put it on the market. I know when she bought it,it had 6 bedrooms-now the listing says 5 bedrooms but maybe one doesn`t have a closet or something. Only one bathroom though-that must have been fun when it was a boarding house! Here is a pic of it-they only took a side pic so it`s hard to tell the size,but it`s huge. Really,really looks like what you think of when you hear "boarding house"!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh thanks for the story, so sad to hear about her losing so much Mrs. R.  What a neat, old place, it's just too bad the "old community" type place doesn't seem to be around much anymore. There was a time when neighbors/friends would pull together to help someone like her.  Yes, there are so many of those houses, and buildings, just sitting empty.  I'm gonna say this too though some won't like it, but I see tons of motorhomes in storage, most, year-round, but we have homeless people.  Hell, if you aren't going to live in it, why not give someone a home, even temporary.  Oh well, don't get me started.  I just think people could care more about others, what a selfish world it's turning into


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 3, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson...that house is sweet sweet sweet! Her heart must be broken to lose it. Gosh. There are so many people who are circling the financial drain. I get tired of working and working so hard, but I'm grateful that I still can and doubly grateful that even if I couldn't, I wouldn't be begging change on a street corner.

Denise, I think your idea is definitely a do-able thing whether you get a job or not. Heck, with a job, you might even have that elusive thing, "extra" money. Without a job, you'd have a roof over your head and friends to share it. Friends? Yeah. Finding the right people might not even be as difficult as you might think. Word of mouth is a good way to start...after you've researched the ins and outs of boarding house laws. 

I think you should go for it.

Oh, and good luck with the job possibility. I've got my fingers crossed.

As for the lottery and Mr. Wonderful...wish in one hand, sh!t in the other and see which one gets full first


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 3, 2014)

Kids, I know it's just the shank of the evening out West, but it's getting on toward 10 here, and I've gotta haul my skinny self off to bed. Tomorrow's client will be looking for me at the crack of dawn...well, 8 am.

Denise, while I'm sleeping, I hope you're researching and, as my daddy used to say, hatching a plot!


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

Night, Georgia. :love_heart:


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

http://daily.sightline.org/2013/01/02/the-roommate-gap-your-citys-occupancy-limit/


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

http://licenseinfo.oregon.gov/?fuseaction=license_seng&link_item_id=14223


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks like the best bet for Denise is to find a 3 bedroom house and rent out 2 rooms.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 3, 2014)

Well,sadly she has lost everything due to alcoholism. That`s why she has lost her kids as well. Less than four years ago,I went to work for her and she was earning over $600,000 a year! But she started drinking heavily and then just went totally out of control. She has been arrested more than numerous times in the past year and is just a mess. She has walked out of rehab many times. All of her vehicles have been taken as well. Hubby was just now telling me that she just posted on FB that she was on the city bus and her best friend-who has semi stood by her through everything,responded "This is the life you have chosen for yourself,Jen." It`s very sad but there is nothing anyone can do.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

Unfortunately, she did indeed choose. She could have gotten help at the rehab. What a shame.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi HFL, is that the link there, or is the innkeepers another link?  I may not have gotten it, I can't remember seeing one about innkeepers, would love to have it.  You are right, I have time that's for sure, so I do try to research as much as I can now, this year is going way fast already!  Thank you much, I will look at the link that is there already!! hugs, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Kids, I know it's just the shank of the evening out West, but it's getting on toward 10 here, and I've gotta haul my skinny self off to bed. Tomorrow's client will be looking for me at the crack of dawn...well, 8 am.
> 
> Denise, while I'm sleeping, I hope you're researching and, as my daddy used to say, hatching a plot!



Thank you Georgia, what a neat person you are  I hope you sleep well!!  I'm always coming up with some, big idea, LOL!!  Something might even work out, stranger things have happened See you tomorrow, Denise!!


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

There is an online place called Caretaker Gazette. It lists all jobs that involve caretaking.
But, it is 40 bucks a year. 

Meanwhile...what about front desk clerk, Denise? You are very energetic and friendly..perfect as a motel clerk. And some motels might even offer housing for such a person as yourself. You know pc's, and learning the software to book guests is pretty easy once you are trained. AND, they prefer to train because someone not familiar with their policies and how they do things is fresh to them..they train them THEIR way.

Or...manage an apartment complex. There are management companies in your town...call them and as if they are looking for an ON SITE manager.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 3, 2014)

Haha-I was laughing when I was reading the occupancy limits for Meridian,Idaho. They allow 10 unrelated people to live in one dwelling there and I know why. My son and son in law went to Lineman School there. The college is pretty much the town`s #1 moneymaker. The boys (young men) who go to the school rent places and fit as many as possible into one dwelling. School only lasts for a little less than four months,then a whole new group comes in. Obviously,people in the town have gotten the rules relaxed to allow them to rent to the lineman students at affordable prices.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Mrs. Robinson...that house is sweet sweet sweet! Her heart must be broken to lose it. Gosh. There are so many people who are circling the financial drain. I get tired of working and working so hard, but I'm grateful that I still can and doubly grateful that even if I couldn't, I wouldn't be begging change on a street corner.
> 
> Denise, I think your idea is definitely a do-able thing whether you get a job or not. Heck, with a job, you might even have that elusive thing, "extra" money. Without a job, you'd have a roof over your head and friends to share it. Friends? Yeah. Finding the right people might not even be as difficult as you might think. Word of mouth is a good way to start...after you've researched the ins and outs of boarding house laws.
> 
> ...




LOL, oh my mom used to say that all the time, my sis still does sometimes, ain't it the truth, ain't it the truth, hugs lady, and see you tomorrow!! Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

Kaya said:


> There is an online place called Caretaker Gazette. It lists all jobs that involve caretaking.
> But, it is 40 bucks a year.
> 
> Meanwhile...what about front desk clerk, Denise? You are very energetic and friendly..perfect as a motel clerk. And some motels might even offer housing for such a person as yourself. You know pc's, and learning the software to book guests is pretty easy once you are trained. AND, they prefer to train because someone not familiar with their policies and how they do things is fresh to them..they train them THEIR way.
> ...



I am on top of the jobs in the area for sure Kaya.  I have some help now because I do have some limitations, doesn't everyone, lol, but I think I'll have something soon.  I have to do "non-lifting" jobs, not too strenuous because of a hand that was injured on a job in 2010.  That's how I ended up back in school.  I can still use a computer, which office work is my thing, always done it except for few odd-jobs I took while traveling.

Anyway, I know of the Gazette as well.  There is another website too that is free for the job-seeker.  I think it's caretakers something.  But I can't leave Oregon, and there is not much here.  I have my health insurance here and cannot leave due to an upcoming surgery.  Also, once I am through that, and get my SS I could move, I just don't know how far I would want to move from Oregon, or this area.  Necessity may be my "decision maker", we'll see


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Haha-I was laughing when I was reading the occupancy limits for Meridian,Idaho. They allow 10 unrelated people to live in one dwelling there and I know why. My son and son in law went to Lineman School there. The college is pretty much the town`s #1 moneymaker. The boys (young men) who go to the school rent places and fit as many as possible into one dwelling. School only lasts for a little less than four months,then a whole new group comes in. Obviously,people in the town have gotten the rules relaxed to allow them to rent to the lineman students at affordable prices.



Oh cool, LOL!  I think I have actually been through that little place?  I'll have to check Google Earth


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Unfortunately, she did indeed choose. She could have gotten help at the rehab. What a shame.



Who was this Kaya?  I missed something? Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Well,sadly she has lost everything due to alcoholism. That`s why she has lost her kids as well. Less than four years ago,I went to work for her and she was earning over $600,000 a year! But she started drinking heavily and then just went totally out of control. She has been arrested more than numerous times in the past year and is just a mess. She has walked out of rehab many times. All of her vehicles have been taken as well. Hubby was just now telling me that she just posted on FB that she was on the city bus and her best friend-who has semi stood by her through everything,responded "This is the life you have chosen for yourself,Jen." It`s very sad but there is nothing anyone can do.



Oh, I see this now HFL, Ok, yeah, this is very sad.  Something similar happened to my mom.  She hated AA meetings they sent her too etc.  She wouldn't give anything a chance, I'm rebellious, but nothing like my mom was.  She was the neatest person sober, her life was sad, and not everything was her fault, but yes, lots of choices didn't make things better for her.  It's the same for me, most of the predicaments I am in are from bad choices.  I am trying to make wise choices now, straighten out my life.  Fortunately I am not addicted to alcohol or drugs.  But a person doesn't have to be to make bad choices for sure.  I hope she'll hit bottom and be ready to get straightened out.  I've seen tons of people, people that no one though ever would, come around, and get their life back, it can happen.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

Are there motels in your town? You said you wanted to move to the coastal area of Oregon...and that is touristy. Bet they would love to have a decent front desk clerk. Check out rentals in that area too. Maybe you can find a small house with even one bedroom and split the rent with another lady.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 3, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Are there motels in your town? You said you wanted to move to the coastal area of Oregon...and that is touristy. Bet they would love to have a decent front desk clerk. Check out rentals in that area too. Maybe you can find a small house with even one bedroom and split the rent with another lady.



It's an idea, I will keep it in mind Kaya.  It all depends on what I may get here for a job.  If I can land something I am truly qualified for, which I would like to have especially since I took those 6 terms of school, that would be my dream.  Then I could wait awhile on my SS.  Or if it turns out I am working part-time, I can still draw it as well as work.  I need to be busy, and have a schedule.  But I will take what I can find, and can handle  Thanks for all your input today!  Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## Justme (Jun 4, 2014)

What is a boarding house?


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

A large home where multiple people pay a fee to live there.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 4, 2014)

I think the "old time" boarding houses were basically a large family home where the owners (for some reason it seems like it was always a woman) would rent out rooms to people and it seems that that included meals. All dined together,just like a family. Of course,the woman did all of the cooking,serving and,I`m sure,the cleaning up. Most likely the shopping as well. Often she was a widow who did this to make ends meet.


----------



## Justme (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaya said:


> A large home where multiple people pay a fee to live there.



How ghastly!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Justme said:


> How ghastly!



Oh heck, I can think of things much, more ghastly.


----------



## Justme (Jun 4, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh heck, I can think of things much, more ghastly.



So can I but not many!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Justme said:


> So can I but not many!



One is enough.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaya, I woul;d enjoy that sitting area for the library!  You might have to put a limit on how long I could stay there reading books and enjoying the breeze coming from the window.  I love the brightness of the rooms.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm with you Mira  I still love books, even though I read most of mine now, on a Nook Reader. It's not, quite the same as sitting in a comfy chair with books lining the shelves, and definitely, a warm, Summer breeze coming through the window Denise

PS You could stay as long as you want, and I would bring you food & water, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

I like the possibility of living on a lake (nothing huge) and kayaking into my "sunset" years


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 4, 2014)

Denise, I think a boarding house is a positively capital idea! It would help others in straightened circumstances, provide company for people who would otherwise be alone and be a pleasant home for all the residents. Everybody wins. 

NOT ghastly! Great idea and not a wild notion at all. What would be ghastly would be to be alone and not have enough money to have a decent place to live. That sounds ghastly.

I really hope you'll investigate it further and ignore the naysayers.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

Ghastly. Um hm. Okeydokey. Eye roll.

Boarding houses were and are something that is needed. If find it strange a granny of 5 never heard of a boarding house.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaya, there were and likely still are boarding houses in the UK. Perhaps there are no boarding houses in Justme's particular corner of the UK and having lived a sheltered life, she never encountered one? Still, even if that's the case, one would have to have been living in a cave not to have ever heard of them. Just sayin...


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

Um hm. I know.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Denise, I think a boarding house is a positively capital idea! It would help others in straightened circumstances, provide company for people who would otherwise be alone and be a pleasant home for all the residents. Everybody wins.
> 
> NOT ghastly! Great idea and not a wild notion at all. What would be ghastly would be to be alone and not have enough money to have a decent place to live. That sounds ghastly.
> 
> I really hope you'll investigate it further and ignore the naysayers.



I will Georgia, I don't pay much attention to what I call "non-contributors".  I think our world is in a place that something like a "boarding house" would be a real blessing to some.  I think of the many people that are so alone, they have a darling place, a kitty, or dog, but they are horribly lonely, and fear is the worst of it.  It is an idea I have had for many years, and wondered how it might work givin the right group of folks.  But people really have to be willing to accept others idiosyncrisies and that is hard.  But it is doable, and an alternative for people that would be up for trying.  I would be, so I will not give up on the idea.  

I think I mentioned how opposed I was to living with 4-5 other people that would be sharing the kitchen.  Ick, was my first reaction, but I have to tell you Georgia, I have felt so secure here, and got used to the silly, little things that I can drive me crazy if I allow it.  If I have to live alone, I can, maybe I'll prefer it eventually, and maybe not.  I will just have to see what the future holds.  One thing for sure, I do NOT begrudge someone elses idea, or living arrangements.  I respect others right to live as they please and I don't make rude comments about what others find a good idea, just because I may not agree.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

My new roomie is perfect. He moved in on Saturday and I have seen him TWICE. That's it. He stays in his room when he is not at work, watching tv or playing his playstation. 

I need to clone him, lol.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 4, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I think the "old time" boarding houses were basically a large family home where the owners (for some reason it seems like it was always a woman) would rent out rooms to people and it seems that that included meals. All dined together,just like a family. Of course,the woman did all of the cooking,serving and,I`m sure,the cleaning up. Most likely the shopping as well. Often she was a widow who did this to make ends meet.



Or to make ends "meat"! I just love it when I get an opportunity to say something funny. I don't usually think of the good stuff until it's too late.

Well. Okay. _*I *_thought it was funny.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

Actually, I would love to run a boarding house. And I think there is a big need for them nowadays. Those who don't have to pet the sweaty stuff might think it ghastly, but karma might bite them in the butt someday and a boarding house will sound mighty fine.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

Why buy? find a land owner who will let it be rented out and the people live there are paying that rent.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

LOLLLLLLLLL!! I think you are hilarious Georgia, my kind a people!!:lofl:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 4, 2014)

Gee, I wondered how long it would take for someone to get it. Denise, maybe only weird people understand weird humor. I don't feel weird. What about you? LOL

Selena, ideally, someone who wanted to run a boarding house would have the $$ to buy a place. In the real world, though, nwlady and Kaya don't have that kind of scratch. A suitable house, a willing landlord and compliance with state laws and local ordinances can do the trick.

I would LOVE to have a boarding house. As I mentioned in an earlier post on this thread, DH and I rented rooms to skiers way back in the way back. It was fun (and profitable). We only stopped doing it because we both went back to work. Anybody besides me ever notice how working interferes with getting to do other stuff. SO annoying!


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

lol. I wish I was annoyed with work. layful:

Meanwhile, lets post some fun examples of GHASTLY boarding houses we wish we had!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

But it's smart to think of the necessities that would go into actually doing it.  When/if it comes time, I would either have a down-payment, or rent.  I have a friend that has 400 acres, she's partly raised me.  She asked me once if I wanted a piece of the property, I mean it was like, would you be interested in having a piece of it.  I don't know if that would come to pass, but if it did, I would still need to have the money for the taxes etc.

It's still just a thought, a dream I  have fun dreaming about things once in awhile.  I am a realistic person most of the time, so dreaming is something to break the monotony of "real-life" LOL!


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh geez Kaya, that looks so inviting!  Wouldn't something like that be neat, wow, what a beautiful setting, and house!

Now I'm really dreaming, LOL


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

Denise, it is a doable dream. Find a 4 bedroom house. Talk to the owners. You want to rent it. You have people who want to contribute to its upkeep. You want to have roomies. That is what they are, essentially. Roommates. Their rent goes to the major rent. You do the collecting. You are responsible for that rent. You rely on the roommates to pay their rent in a timely manner. You do all the rental checking on whether they can afford their portion of the rent. You get 3 roomies. They are responsible for the upkeep of their rooms. You supply the kitchen and the cooking utensils. You have rules. Make sure they follow them. And get a deposit on each room.

I have been a property manager for over 40 years, now retired. Now I rent rooms in the rental house I am in. It works for me and has been for 10 years.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

We have WIFI and hardline hookup to one modem. 4 pcs, 4 slots in that modem. If someone has more than one pc, they can get online with WIFI and no hardline hookup needed. We have cable and some premium channels. We divide all utilities by 4 because there are 4 people in the house. If one brings in their partner, then we divide by 5. We supply the pots, pans, plates, utensils. They supply their own toilet paper, cleansers, dish soap, food. We share the laundry room, the kitchen, the library, the den, the front yard. Mail that comes in is placed on the counter which everyone checks when they come home from work. 
I have had gay couples over the years. Love them. I have had interracial couples. Love them. I have had a few bad eggs...which I got rid of because I am not one to take crap and they all know it before they move in. They sign a contract stating the rules of the home. No booze, no drugs, no guests over more than 2 times a week and only for 2 hours. Pay rent by the 3rd, utilties by the 10th once hubby figures out the share for each person. 

It works. All you have to do, Denise, is find a house for rent...and talk to the owners and tell them you want to be The Golden Girls...with maybe a man if one of the girls cannot be found. No teenyboppers. You want to have a home for seniors that are still able to take care of themselves and need a roof. Thats it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 4, 2014)

So it's only a dream, Denise...so far. We're never to old to dream, but if we dream and wait too long, we can get too old to DO! Maybe it'll turn out to be something that's just impractical, or maybe it'll turn out to be something doable. Dreaming is how you start.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

What Georgia said. 

I don't know where you live in Oregon, Denise, but you can start looking in CL right now. See what is there. Can't hurt to look. Maybe even place an ad in CL stating what you seek. A large home for seniors who are on a fixed income that want to share the home with you. Someone MIGHT call you and say they have just the place.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/apa/4504392012.html

1695 per month...5 bedroom. 4 rooms rented at 400 per month is 1600. You will be paying 95 bucks. 

It IS doable.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/apa/4500972006.html


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 4, 2014)

That is a beautiful area too Kaya!  Good job finding that, when I get ready to find a place, whether for myself or something for several folks, I will enlist your help  Living up in that area would be a big change.  I lived in Aloha for about 15 years, the other side of Portland, near Beaverton.  It's much prettier, in my opinion out past Sandy.  Estacada is lovely, very smal and quaint  That house would be a good one too, pets allowed!! Yesssssssssss!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 6, 2014)

I always thought a boarding house was when a widow rented out rooms and provided meals.  Meal times brought about the "boarding house reach" at the table.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, a home for the home-less, or just a place so people can have a home-life that don't have loved ones, or at least family they can live with.  I've been closer to people I've lived with then I ever have to "family".


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 8, 2014)

Now here`s what you`re looking for! It`s in a beautiful spot in the Sierra foothills in California. 8 bedrooms that he has rented out in the past for $500 a month each!

http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/apa/4502792265.html


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 8, 2014)

Perfect! I want it, but it's a bit too close to Whatsisname, the Father of My Children

Denise, just what you're looking for. I wonder if the tenant has to take care of repairs?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh neat gals!!  That is a cool place for sure  I am thinking more along the lines of an RV right now, LOLLLLLLLLLLLL!!  Just kidding, well sort of.  But the simpler the better, because I've been thinking about my gypsy-heart again, and how I love my freedom  You never know though  Thanks, it's a fun thread!! Denise


----------



## Kaya (Jun 8, 2014)

I wonder what is wrong with the house.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

Probably bodies in the basement Kaya:lofl:Ewwwwwww, maybe there are?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 8, 2014)

Kaya said:


> I wonder what is wrong with the house.



Maybe a lot. Maybe nothing. This is in an area where jobs can be harder to come by. And who needs/wants an 8 bedroom house? Looking at the age of it,it could be expensive to heat too. Very nice area if you don`t have to work though...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 8, 2014)

There's an idea whose time has come, Mrs. Robinson. Whatsisname and The Trophy Wife don't have to work. Maybe I could just move in with them!

Denise, RV? Have you any idea of the cost of maintaining one of those babies? Not to mention the cost of gas! I bet they probably get a grand 10 mpg. Then there's the cost of hookups and space rental.

Crap on a cracker...I dunno about anybody else but I'm just plain worn out. I'm tired of getting old. Can't I just BE old and just sit and rock and not be concerned about money (or anything else)?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> There's an idea whose time has come, Mrs. Robinson. Whatsisname and The Trophy Wife don't have to work. Maybe I could just move in with them!
> 
> Denise, RV? Have you any idea of the cost of maintaining one of those babies? Not to mention the cost of gas! I bet they probably get a grand 10 mpg. Then there's the cost of hookups and space rental.
> 
> Crap on a cracker...I dunno about anybody else but I'm just plain worn out. I'm tired of getting old. Can't I just BE old and just sit and rock and not be concerned about money (or anything else)?


Yeah, just jokin about the RV Georgia  I really want a little bungalow, and enough dough to take at least a day-trip once in awhile  I'm worn out, but that because I just paddled around the river, then had to lug that kayak back to it place in the weeds, then walk up the hill to where I live, LOL!  I just met a nice feller, that I just might invite to the bbq this weekend.  I will ask my neighbors if I can bring a date first though, of course  Who knows, he could be my "weenie-roasting" partner I have hoped for.  He hikes, loves to be active, 58, ah, a younger man, hmm, well, it wasn't on my bucket-list to date a younger man but what the heck


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 8, 2014)

58 isn't exactly pre-puberty! Not enough difference in age to matter. Can't hurt a thing to make a new friend...maybe he could drive the RV and you could take a road trip to Georgia. Or maybe he could be the handyman at the boarding house.


----------



## Ina (Jun 8, 2014)

Go for it Denise, have a little fun, it's just a BBQ. :wave:


----------



## Kaya (Jun 8, 2014)

Wish I had a place walkable to kayak. Seems like the place Denise is at is perfect.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

But Georgia, when I was in 4th Grade he was in 1st, or worse, Kindergarten:loflre-puberty, LOL, I never heard that, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Wish I had a place walkable to kayak. Seems like the place Denise is at is perfect.



I am fortunate to be here, they treat me like family, and allow me to earn part of my keep helping out around here  It's far from perfect, but right now, my focus is on how lucky I am


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ina said:


> Go for it Denise, have a little fun, it's just a BBQ. :wave:



I like the idea of seeing how he is around folks I want someone that enjoys get-togethers, and just adjusts well to all kinds of people and situations.  Maybe I better bring him on here if we start hitting it off for real, and let you guys work him over good, LOL!!  He's kind of handsome, I don't think I'll even need a baglayful:


----------



## Ina (Jun 8, 2014)

Denise, Remember your trusty camera.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hmm, yes, I will have to take it for sure thanks for the reminder Ina


----------



## Kaya (Jun 8, 2014)

My ex was 8 years younger than me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm not worried about the age, well, I mentioned it so I guess it does cross my mind.  But he and I look the same age pretty much, he's in better shape, LOL!  We were just talking about hikes, and places he's been and wants to go to more places.  Oh, he likes to cook too!  Now there's a plus, course he didn't say if he's a good cook, LOL!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 9, 2014)

So have you checked with your housemates about his joining the festivities?

JMO, maybe having to do with the generation, but I really like guys to stay the heck out of the kitchen even when they're good cooks. They make too much darned mess and what they think is "cleaned up" usually isn't. Not to mention, if they can't cook at all and need directions for even boiling water, they're happy to eat whatever is put in front of them. 

DH occasionally made grilled cheese sandwiches. He made really good spaghetti sauce, but it was a darned nuisance to get out the ladder to wash the splatters off the walls and ceiling  He was one of those people who was convinced that turning the heat way up cooked food faster, never mind that it also burned it faster and made a bigger mess.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 9, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> So have you checked with your housemates about his joining the festivities?
> 
> JMO, maybe having to do with the generation, but I really like guys to stay the heck out of the kitchen even when they're good cooks. They make too much darned mess and what they think is "cleaned up" usually isn't. Not to mention, if they can't cook at all and need directions for even boiling water, they're happy to eat whatever is put in front of them.
> 
> DH occasionally made grilled cheese sandwiches. He made really good spaghetti sauce, but it was a darned nuisance to get out the ladder to wash the splatters off the walls and ceiling  He was one of those people who was convinced that turning the heat way up cooked food faster, never mind that it also burned it faster and made a bigger mess.



Hi Georgia, no, the bbq is up at my neighbors.  Only my landlord and I are invited.  They don't know the other renters here  I am going to stop in tonight at my neighbors and ask what I can bring, and can I ask a date, if I have one

I haven't any choice on the other renters that share the kitchen, some are clean, others, not so great.  I do the deep-cleaning, and always change out towels and dish-rags.  You'd think if you let them go a bit, which I have, someone would think to do it, but nope, LOL!! That's ok, I always see it as helping my landlord keep the place nice.  It is a lovely home.  I can't stand to see folks not take care of things, they tear up the window blinds sometimes, etc.  Just don't care about other's belongings.  hugs, Denise


----------



## Harley (Jun 9, 2014)

Kaya said:


> my back yard that is outside the door in my bedroom wall I installed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love your place..I have knotty pine in my bathroom and knotty alder in my kitchen..Love the feel of cozy cabin style home..And your yard is delightful..


----------



## Kaya (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks, hon. Just wish I could enjoy my yard. Can't right now cuz it is overrun with bumble bees.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 9, 2014)

Denise, not a "date"! Ask if you can bring a "friend". Friend. 

And Kaya, I guess you haven't figured out a way to make the bumble bees find a new home?


----------



## Harley (Jun 9, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Thanks, hon. Just wish I could enjoy my yard. Can't right now cuz it is overrun with bumble bees.




.I thought of that this morning while I was out watering, and had some bees fly around me..


----------



## Kaya (Jun 9, 2014)

Nope, Georgia. They are still there but not as many. They still try to come in the house though..and the dogs are still wary of going out there. Spoke to my backyard neighbor that his yard butts up to mine..he said he has been squashing them too...they are all over his front yard. Guess he has a nest too. Big influx of bumble bees around here. Guess we will just have to deal with their presence until October when they go into hibernation. Or leave for greener pastures.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 9, 2014)

Since my landlord said we do not have to move...I haev been thinking about checking prices for an outside enclosed patio. I can have all my potted plants in there, my swing, lawn chairs, etc..but it will be enclosed with screen and a screen door. I gotta find out how much its going to cost, but it would be great for this fall and winter to sit outside without being rained on...or bumblebees bugging me.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 9, 2014)

Denise...I wouldn't label him a date either. He is a friend. For now anyway.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 10, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Denise, it is a doable dream. Find a 4 bedroom house. Talk to the owners. You want to rent it. You have people who want to contribute to its upkeep. You want to have roomies. That is what they are, essentially. Roommates. Their rent goes to the major rent. You do the collecting. You are responsible for that rent. You rely on the roommates to pay their rent in a timely manner. You do all the rental checking on whether they can afford their portion of the rent. You get 3 roomies. They are responsible for the upkeep of their rooms. You supply the kitchen and the cooking utensils. You have rules. Make sure they follow them. And get a deposit on each room.
> 
> I have been a property manager for over 40 years, now retired. Now I rent rooms in the rental house I am in. It works for me and has been for 10 years.



Who cleans the bathrooms and mops the floors?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 10, 2014)

You're it Ruth!! Thank you for volunteering, you were right?:lofl:

Nah, I have that figured out Since I'm only dreaming, I might as well dream big!  That means a housekeeper, a pool-boy, and someone just to do the cookinglayful:


----------



## Kaya (Jun 10, 2014)

They clean up after themselves, Ruth. And if they don't, then they are given notice to move. Simple.


----------

